# HAIKOU | Haikou Tower | 428m | 1404ft | 94 fl | U/C



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Architect: *Henn Architects*
> Location: *Haikou, China*
> Local Partner: IPPR International Engineering Corporation
> Consultants: Arup, Front, Lumen 3
> ...


By far the best and most elegant proposal of the lot. 
Amazing renders too. kay:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the last design is in fact the final design (probably old news?)

but ctbuh had the link in the news so i share it. :cheers:

http://www.constructionweekonline.c...o-design-10-towers-on-chinese-island-project/


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Latest on this one:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Awesomw atrium :drool:


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

^^
The atrium goes all the way up to the top?


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1371&lat=20.0155325594&lng=110.3594684601&t=k


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Dylan Leblanc said:


> Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1371&lat=20.0155325594&lng=110.3594684601&t=k


i requested a bunch of skyscrapers the last week on SSP, now that the admin is adding them i have no idea where they found out where the buildings belong :lol:


----------



## francais22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why is it UC on CTBUH ?
Is it really ?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
at least on google maps it looks like it might as well be prep at least


----------



## godgame (Jun 17, 2015)

It? Which it?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ the main tower


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大道轮回


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

The first tower is *428.3 m prep*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

a few years ago chinese B tier cities were building supertalls and the world was going mad screaming that a financial crash will happen and stop it all. Now those B cities are building their second supertalls and even C tier cities are getting some of the cake.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Great! Finally, we've waited long enough:banana:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Avenue


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Oscillation- Did we confirm this is the plot of the supertall?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, this is the site (plot) of the first of both twins. South tower. 

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=969242&extra=page=1&page=11

The thread in gaoloumi.  There is a new thread for the buildings on the right from today. Look last rendering above.

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2694905&extra=page=1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


*5.28. 2016*


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Haikou Tower - Shouldn't it be 575 meters?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Perhaps for some previous proposals.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wang137


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Are not attractive these pics, but I like this stage of the preparation.

by wang137


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Preparation is always a good sign that its going through


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 喝汽水的胖子
 *Sip the fat man*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it's U/C on Skyscrapercenter, but I don't really agree with them. And construction start 2015 makes it even weirder.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

under construction :banana:


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

https://www.competitionline.com/de/projekte/63192


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

喝汽水的胖子
 

screenshots


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

The second tower plot is in process of preparation. 

by wqh7945141
 

*02.01.2017*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by Architect HENN









by Architect HENN


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Is going to be nice the title name of the thread to be: HAIKOU | Haikou Tower | 428m *x2* | 1404ft *x2 *| 94 fl *x2 *| U/C


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

source on the second tower? it looks quite a bit smaller.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

ed500 said:


> https://www.competitionline.com/de/projekte/63192


They are twins.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm no twins at architect's site. though the right one looks taller there^^ just a bad perspective


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful! So many rods for the foundation.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Yay blue tower crane even though its been there for a while


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

They should put a statue of this thing outside the tower:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 57932097










by X2000


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I wish sb mapped all the towers using the pics above, so we could know how many of the 200m+ are prep.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I mean:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

are you talking seriously? thanks for posting


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

That are the last renderings on first page from gaoloumi`s thread:

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=969242&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000



















*north tower plot*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

so the last renderings show the two buildings as same height twin towers again


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## chepm (Nov 28, 2013)

oscillation said:


> That are the last renderings on first page from gaoloumi`s thread:
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=969242&extra=page=1&page=1


Am I the only one to think that these buildings on the right are rip-offs of 30 Park Place in NYC?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by X2000


*03.12.2017*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Haikou is now lost,
> What a disgrace it has been,
> No more twin towers!


lets hope haikou will have 250-meter buildings at least


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> lets hope haikou will
> have 250
> -meter builds at least


So, so close.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> lets hope haikou will have 250-meter buildings at least


Haikou has a 260 and 250 meter building, and a 344 meter building proposed!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Expected to restart in September





今日头条







www.toutiao.com


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ Wonderful update


----------



## Dude254 (Jul 20, 2015)

What's the translation ?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ed500 said:


> Expected to restart in September


with the same height?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is resuming! Construction equipment is arriving on sight


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Munwon said:


> This is resuming!
> Construction equipment is
> arriving on [site]


Come on man, come on!
You had a haiku right there.
It is this thread's norm.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-11 by zhangfidel 










2022-10-11 by 知行合一


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Workers back on site, 14/10/22 by 知行合一


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

ed500 said:


> Workers back on site, 14/10/22 by 知行合一


How many syllables in 知行合一?

Workers back on site
Fourteen/ten/twenty-two by
知行合一

It could work.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> How many syllables in 知行合一?
> 
> Workers back on site
> Fourteen/ten/twenty-two by
> ...


Every Chinese character is 1 syllable, so only 4 syllables in that username.


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Every Chinese character is 1 syllable, so only 4 syllables in that username.


Easy fix then:

Workers back on site
On fourteen/ten/twenty-two
by 知行合一 

I'm going to miss this thread when the tower is finished one day.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

those steel tubes look thick


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 21 by 24562340来了


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-25 by 24562340来了


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

This is getting back to life!!
Will the height be reduced, below 400m?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no problem, what matters is thickness


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 放牛春天 via haonanhai123


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't believe Haikou will have a 400-meter building


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 04 by 知行合一


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

kanye said:


> November 04 by 知行合一


Stop sitting and start building!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what thick tubes


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

428米！海口第一高楼“海口塔”正式复工！_手机网易网


海口塔项目位于海口市新CBD区大英山新城中心的D15地块，由一座超高层塔楼、东西两侧的配楼及地下车库组成，是集办公、SOHO、酒店、观光等功能为一体的综合体。总建筑面积390057.



3g.163.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 02 by 24562340来了









December 02 by shenyang100


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Glad to see she’ll be given a new life! Can’t wait to see the other towers go up


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-07 by 24562340来了


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by 24562340来了


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 28 by 知行合一


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 01 by shenyαng1000


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, is this building on the right a skyscraper?  
December 28 by 知行合一


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> @kanye, @zwamborn, is this building on the right a skyscraper?


Those are two towers of the R&D Capital Center. There are copies of those towers on the opposite side of the street.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @kanye, @zwamborn, is this building on the right a skyscraper?
> December 28 by 知行合一
> (436) HAIKOU | R&F Capital Towers | 230m x 2 | 56 fl x 2 | T/O | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 24562340来了


----------

